# LA to Pittsburgh - trip review



## Arvind (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Firstly I'd like to thank everyone for the help with my questions.

I had am amazing time going through the country. Ten states, 406 pictures, 36 videos, 3 new friends and memories to last a lifetime.

Here's a link to the pictures (don't worry, it's not all 406  ) :LA TO PITTSBURGH

I don't know where to begin, but the pictures say it all.

The coaches were refurbished and there were power outlets that didn't work for the duration of the trip - so I settled myself in the relatively empty lounge car all trip. I tried to take pictures at all stations - but I missed most of the stations in Kansas, couldn't keep myself awake  I'll write up a full review later! Anyways, I'm a believer now - As far as I can I'm going to take the train everywhere 

Best Regards,

Arvind


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Dec 14, 2011)

Glad you had such a great trip, Arvind!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 14, 2011)

:hi: Nice pics, thanks for posting! Glad you enjoyed your trip, always good to make another convert to the cause! ^_^ For future reference, if the outlets arent working in your car, be sure and ask the Attendant and or Conductor, and if they cant get them working see if you can move to another car!


----------



## bobnabq (Dec 14, 2011)

*I enjoyed your photos.*


----------



## Railroad Bill (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice photos Arvind. Glad you had a wonderful time. Brings back some great memories riding the Chief. Best wishes


----------



## SereneFury (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Hope you had a great time. 

Is it sad that I recognized the Pittsburgh station within a second?


----------



## jb64 (Dec 15, 2011)

The pictures were great. Thanks for sharing those. I will be on the SWC for the first time in March and looking forward to it. Glad you had a great trip.


----------

